# Willis Tower to be renamed Blackstone Tower?



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Full Height of Willis Tower by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

It will always be Sears Tower to me.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Whats going on near the top? It looks messy.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^The " Blackstone Sears Tower " :nuts::lol:it is kind of a Black color tower made of some sort of dark stonewall color, am I righthno:, it's always to me a dark color Tower everywhere from when you see it, like I did back in 2004 visiting the tower , went up and it was all cloudy and could only see the tops of the other tall towers back then, Cool !! , 
and I Heard and still Sears is Really Owned by Kmart :lol:?? which I Believe is still True, Please correct me on this one, But Kmart did buy Sears a while back, anyone knew about this , Please tell me and Thanks !!
also a Special Thanks to Uaarkson , for posting here Our SSC Friendly Family Forums Friend !!:cheers:




Uaarkson said:


> How about the ******* Sears Tower?


Rest In Peace Stephen " Steve " McFarland , 1955 - 2015, 
We Will Never Forget the Great SSC QuantumX !
Let's GO U of Miami Cranes in 2015 and Beyond Infinity !!


----------



## Hobby Authority (Feb 27, 2015)

Surrealplaces said:


> I never really liked the name 'Willis Tower', and I still call it the Sears Tower....old habits die hard I guess.
> 
> Blackstone isn't bad.


Same here & I am young.


----------

